

50 interview questions answered like you always wanted to answer them - CubeGuy
http://www.examiner.com/x-3040-~y2009m4d1-Top-50-job-interview-questions-answered-the-way-they-should-be
This isn't the typical interview tips article.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Yet more cheap shots at people trying to do an impossible job. Lots of
technical people make completely unrealistic proposals for alternatives, but
in truth, you need to get some feel for a person's attitudes, goals and
intentions.

Agreed that these aren't ideal questions, and that the whole exercise makes
hackers ticked off, but as someone who has on occasion gone for the technical
hire and been proven wrong, I can see the intent in some of these, and it's
not of zero value.

If you think you can do it better, fine, do it. become a manager, hire and
fire, and see how your methods work.

------
GvS
If <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=654636> is true, you should answer
like that.

